# Resort/Campground Membership



## roatan (Oct 6, 2001)

Not being an RVer yet, I am trying to get as much info as I can for when my wife and I retire and will be doing it full-time. What I want to know is it adviseable or necessary to have a subject membership and what are the advantages/disadvantages??


----------



## C Nash (Oct 7, 2001)

Resort/Campground Membership

Campground memberships have their uses, but theyâ€™re not for everybody.  Consider a membership where you pay a fee to join, and monthly or yearly membership dues.  Generally they allow you to stay at your home, or membership park free, and you can stay at others within the system (such as Coast to Coast) for a minimal daily fee.  Itâ€™s a simple computation to add your membership fee, plus your monthly or yearly dues, plus the charge per night, and calculate how many nights you have to stay to break even. 

Consider a couple of other things.  You have access to other parks in the system so long as your park remains in the system.  If your park drops out, or is dropped, where does that leave you, if the reason that you joined was to use the other parks within the system?  If you join one of these parks, consider the long term viability of the park. 

Membership parks are generally created for the camping experiences of their members.  Therefore, you wouldnâ€™t expect to find them right up next to the highway where you would like them if you joined for the purpose of somewhere cheap to stay when traveling.  We found that we often had to stay at least 4 days to offset the cost of driving out of our way to stay cheaply.  If youâ€™ve got nowhere to be at any certain time, this is OK. 
 We joined a Coast to Coast, RPI park, and used it for a winter season.  During four years of ownership, and staying at lots of the â€œresortsâ€ when traveling, we were able to save a little. 

The above was taken from another campers journal and I though it had some good info in it.  Hope they don't mind me passing it along but in todays political correct world "who knows" I come from the old where you just used it and didn't worry!!
Good luck and we are planning on doing the same in about 120 more days!



Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------

